# Internet Radio



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hope this isn't going to be a daft question....









I've become a real fan of Internet Radio streams...the sort you get in iTunes....I listen all the time to the stream "All Hits 70s on Sky.fm --128 kbps"; I love it. No adverts, no commentary, just great 70's music







. And if I ever get fed up with this stream (unlikely!), then I could always switch to a Soul stream, or a Jazz one, even a Gospel one.....so much choice, hundreds of radio station streams from all over the world, best thing that ever happened to the Internet IMHO.

BUT it's tied to my computer







It has to be "on". Since I have wireless, it there a portable radio / player that I can buy and still get these streams????









I want something like my DAB-radio (also great!)...but one that can pick up streams from a wireless access point?

Does such a gizmo exist?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Something like this?

http://www.theimpradio.com/


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great link Hawkey









*Current Song:Temptations - Ball Of Confusion*

I can see myself enjoying the grouting now.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been listening to Sky as well for a while now; find it great & if you fancy a change you have got a wide choice to choose from.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.theimpradio.com/


Yes, YES! You are the man, oldfogey!









So it does exist!









That's exactly what I'm after and the price isn't bad either.....now lets hope they have combined it with DAB and a hard-wired network connection (wireless isn't too good in my house; thick walls







) ....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

shoutcast is probably the best for music streams 800+ stations


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.theimpradio.com/


Oooo...BT do one as well ....

http://www.shop.bt.com/invt/cch256

Looks good as well.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Great link Hawkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Current song: O'Jays --- She Used to Be My Girl*.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

*Christie - Yellow River*








It once took me weeks to get this bloody tune out of my head.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the country channel is great


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi there Argos have a model around the Â£150 mark that will do the job but you wil need a wireless router to enjoy using it all around the house , Thinking of giving one a try myself


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We've just bought the Roberts WiFi / DAB WM202 radio....like the one below. Â£120 on Amazon :yes: ; Â£149.00 most other places :no: !

It's bloody great  ! Usually DAB and FM stuff, but we wanted it primarily for the Internet Radio and PC Media Streaming support....and it can do this either using a Wireless or Wired connection --- yes, it sensibly has a wired RJ-45 Ethernet socket on the back :thumbsup: .

Finds the Internet Stations no problem but also found my public mp3 music shares on my desktop PC no problem....it just works!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> We've just bought the Roberts WiFi / DAB WM202 radio....like the one below. Â£120 on Amazon :yes: ; Â£149.00 most other places :no: !
> 
> It's bloody great  ! Usually DAB and FM stuff, but we wanted it primarily for the Internet Radio and PC Media Streaming support....and it can do this either using a Wireless or Wired connection --- yes, it sensibly has a wired RJ-45 Ethernet socket on the back :thumbsup: .
> 
> Finds the Internet Stations no problem but also found my public mp3 music shares on my desktop PC no problem....it just works!


Been thinking about a dab radio and i have bought pocket set previously love the Roberts brand , nice one


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I picked a Tevion Internet Radio & Media Player from Aldi last year (Spur of the moment purchase, reduced from Â£65 to Â£29). I had forgot all about it until I saw this thread, never took it out of the box & can't even remember where I put it







I must clear out those cupboards one day :huh:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Excellent Paul, I like the look of that, do Roberts actually make it? I have 2 Roberts, a "Revival" and an old R757, the wood and vinyl model, my favourite. They are really well put together, wood and chunky screw battery compartments, no plastic lugs to break off, evreything is easy to access and replace inside should a part they fail, no wonder they last forever, I love them.

Here's a couple of quick pics of my latest arrival, the sound is lovely, so warm


----------

